# ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei



## Fox (27. April 2006)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe am vergangenen Freitag bei ASKARI angerufen un einen Bestellung aufgegeben. Das war um 11:30. Diese Bestellung sollte laut 24 Stunden Service am Samstag bei mir eintreffen. Gut, ich verstehe ja das sich das alles etwas verspäten kann, also hätte ich Verständnis wenn die lieferung erst am montag eingetroffen wäre. Aber das die Lieferung Heute noch nicht da ist, ist ne SAUEREI!!:r|evil:|gr:
was meint ihr dazu??


----------



## Franz_16 (27. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



> was meint ihr dazu??



anrufen und nachfragen ???


----------



## Fox (27. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

hab ja schon per mail nachgefragt.
Wolten mein daten und die Kundennummer!
aber getan gat sich trotzdem nix!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (27. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

1. Kann sein das n teil fehlt , dann wartet Askari häufig , sollte aber bei telefonischer Bestellung nicht vorkommen .

2. 24 Stunden Service heißt nur das sie es am nächsten tag abschicken , nicht das es am nächsten Tag da ist !
Die Post kann sich manchmal ganzschön Zeit lassen .

3. Bei Askari IMMER telefonisch nachfragen . Per mail tut sich nicht viel , und du wartest teilweise 2 Tage bis sie überhaupt antworten .


----------



## HD4ever (27. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

schöner Mist ....
24h heißt ja nicht ne Woche !!!
die müßten doch wissen ob die Bestellung schon längst raus ist ?
Ich hatte da bisher noch nie Lieferprobleme muß ich sagen ... #c


----------



## Sveni90 (27. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Hast du denn keine Ausgangsbestätigung bekommen?
Ich warte aber auch schon seit 2 Monaten auf meine Carpsounder =(


----------



## Fox (27. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

doch aber die kam auch erst gestern!!


----------



## gimli (27. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Eine telefonische Nachfrage ist immer von Vorteil. Das schont die Nerven und man erfährt was passiert.


----------



## melis (27. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Selbst Schuld wenn du bei Askari einkaufst. Du bist bestimmt nicht der erst und auch nicht der letzte bei dem nicht alles glatt läuft.


----------



## Lorenz (27. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Meide doch einfach Anbieter die dir deinen gewünschten Service nicht bringen (können/wollen etc.)


Wieso??
Es gibt xxxx Onlineshops die gut und günstig sind und auch schnell liefern bzw. auf Fragen/e-mails etc. schnell antworten und das Versprochene dann auch wirklich schnellstmöglich umsetzen!!

Dauernd kommt Kritik über Askari!
Warum also da bestellen |kopfkrat


Achso,wer es wissen will:
Ich hatte da früher auch bestellt!
Unter anderem bekam ich mal einfach ein anderes Rutenmodell geschickt...


----------



## Seebaer (27. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst Schuld wenn du bei Askari einkaufst. Du bist bestimmt nicht der erst und auch nicht der letzte bei dem nicht alles glatt läuft.


 
#r  Wie Recht Du hast #6 #6 #6


----------



## Abramis_brama (27. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Kann sein das n teil fehlt , dann wartet Askari häufig , sollte aber bei telefonischer Bestellung nicht vorkommen .
> 
> 2. 24 Stunden Service heißt nur das sie es am nächsten tag abschicken , nicht das es am nächsten Tag da ist !
> Die Post kann sich manchmal ganzschön Zeit lassen .
> ...


 
Also bei mir heißt 24 Stunden Lieferung das das Teil in 24 Stunden bei mir ist! Wird ja von UPS, DHL, DPD usw. auch so angeboten!


----------



## esox_105 (27. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Askari hat stark nachgelassen, denn vor einigen Jahren hat es mit den Bestellungen irgendwie besser und schneller geklappt.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (27. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Das mit der 24 Stunden Lieferung von Askari ist Beschiss hoch zehn. Das machen die nur aus Werbezwecken, ausliefern tun sie aber ganz normal. Die haben mir schon ein paar mal 24 Stunden Lieferung garantiert, jedoch kam die Ware, wie von Askari gewohnt, erst nach ein bis zwei Wochen an.


----------



## Der-Hechter (27. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

bei mir hatt immer alles geklappt !!
auch die blitzlieferung!
Obs an der Kundenkarte liegt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Kochtoppangler (27. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Also bei Askari hab ich schon alles von lieferung nach 2 tagen - Lieferung nach 2,5 Monaten gehabt .
Und meine letzten Askari Lieferungen kamen alle noch in derselben Woche . Im Vergleich zu früher haben die sich meiner Meinung nach enorm verbessert !

Andererseits hab ich auch schon bei anderen , hier so hochgelobten Onlineshops warten müssen ...


----------



## Koalabaer (27. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der 24 Stunden Lieferung von Askari ist Beschiss hoch zehn. Das machen die nur aus Werbezwecken, ausliefern tun sie aber ganz normal. Die haben mir schon ein paar mal 24 Stunden Lieferung garantiert, jedoch kam die Ware, wie von Askari gewohnt, erst nach ein bis zwei Wochen an.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen!Selbst ,,normale''Lieferungen waren bei mir nach zwei,maximal drei Tagen da.Also ich hab bis jetzt(bestell allerdings erst seit ein halbes Jahr)nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß Koalabaer


----------



## SchwalmAngler (27. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Naja, ich wills mal so sagen - Askari ist grundsätzlich eigentlich schlecht aber billig. Wenn man einige Abstriche macht was den Service und die qualität angeht aber weiss was man bestellt, kann man durchaus mal ein Schnäppchen machen (z.B. Bleie).

Andererseits werde ich da wohl nie wieder Klamotten kaufen. Ich bin letztes Jahr nach Eschwege gefahren (eine Strecke ca. 80 Km von hier) um mir eine Wathose zu kaufen. Nach zwei mal Benutzen war die Wathose undicht. Um Fahrtkosten zu sparen haben mir die Leute aus Eschwege empfolen die Wathose ein zu schicken. Nach ca. 3 Wochen kam dann eine neue Wathose die viel zu klein war. Nach langem hin und her habe ich dann, nach weiteren 3 Wochen Wartezeit eine Wathose bekommen, welche zwar passte, die Stiefel aber viel zu groß waren. Nach langem hin und her habe ich dann von denen eine zu große Wathose bekommen, bei der die Stiefel ebenso groß wie bei der letzten Lieferung waren. Nach nochmaligem erneutem hin und her, wurde die Wathose dann an die falsche Adresse (irgendwo in Emden oder so) geschickt. Also nochmal hin und her (ging dieses mal relativ schnell) und ich bekam wieder eine Wathose, welche zwar passte - aber die Stiefel waren zu groß (kannten wir das nicht schon?). Diesmal reichte dann aber ein Ausfüllen der beiligenden Reklamation und ich bekam mein Geld zurück überwiesen. Bin dann in einen Angelshop in Oldenburg und habe mir dort eine 40€ teurere Wathose von Behr gekauft, die aber passte und bisher auch nicht undicht ist.


Für nen paar Bleie, Blinker oder Spinner, ebenso die Rapala Wobbler, evtl. auch Futter ist Askari auf jeden Fall gut und günstig. Es braucht nur jedesmal (trotz 24h Lieferung) ein bis zwei Wochen.


----------



## Koalabaer (28. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

@SchwalmAngler

Aber Dir ist schon klar das Askari ein Versandhaus ist?Ich meine ich bekomme dort Sachen von Sportex,Balzer,Shimano etc.Heißt das nun das diese Produkte von minderer Qualität sind?

Gruß Koalabaer


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				Koalabaer schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das nun das diese Produkte von minderer Qualität sind?



Ich habe nicht behauptet, das alle Produkte, welche Askari vertreibt mindere Qualität haben. Manche Produkte sind gut, manche schlecht, manchmal ist der Service gut, manchmal schlecht. Wie gesagt, wenn man weiss was man bestellt kann man durchaus ein Schnäppchen machen. Man kann bei Askari aber auch durchaus auf die Schnau... fallen, wenn man nicht weiss was man bestellt.

Ich für mein Teil weiss auf jeden Fall, was ich zukünftig nicht mehr dort bestellen werde und was ich bestllen werde. Viele andere Sachen schaue ich mir lieber irgendwo im Laden an (und kaufe sie dann auch dort) oder habe dafür lieber einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort (Beispiel Wathose).


----------



## tapaesser (28. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Ich denke mal, da ist was schiefgegangen. Askari liefert immer schnell und sauber. Ware kommt im Übrigen nicht mit der Post sondern mit Hermes-Versand.
Anstatt zu meckern, einen netten Anruf tätigen. Was haltet Ihr denn davon.
Denn auch dort arbeiten nur Menschen.


----------



## kea (28. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Nur wenn man die Mitarbeiter live erlebt, weiss man , warum da nix klappt. Ich war gestern in Lüdinghausen um nach ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu sehen. Das Futter war überlagert und die nötigen Kleinteile mal wieder nachbestellt. Auch im Versandt habe ich nur (und ich meine wirklich ausschliesslich) negative Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich fahre da nur noch hin, wenn alle anderen Händler hier weit und breit nicht liefern können.


----------



## michkkk (28. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Hallo,

ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem:

Am letzten Freitag um 09:00 Uhr telefonisch bestellt (24h-Lieferung) und die Sachen sind erst gestern angekommen.|gr: 

Wenn Askari die 24h-Lieferung nicht garantieren kann, müssen sie eben diese Option aus ihrer Homepage streichen.

Gruß,
Mich


----------



## Kochtoppangler (28. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Also so lange man von allem wo perca draufsteht die Fingerlässt ...
Das ist nähmlich wirklich Billigschrott .

Die anderen Askari Hausmarken sind ihrem Preis entsprechend ...
Ich habe z.B. mehrere 20€ Silverman rollen . Früher hab ich sie sogar im dauereinsatz in der ostsee benutzt , und sie laufen immernoch .


----------



## tapaesser (28. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Also so lange man von allem wo perca draufsteht die Fingerlässt ...





			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nähmlich wirklich Billigschrott .
> 
> Die anderen Askari Hausmarken sind ihrem Preis entsprechend ...
> Ich habe z.B. mehrere 20€ Silverman rollen . Früher hab ich sie sogar im dauereinsatz in der ostsee benutzt , und sie laufen immernoch .



Moin Kochtopfangler, nicht überall wo Perca draufsteht ist auch Perca drin.
z.B. einige Posen und Sbirolinos sind aus der Luxusschmiede Venturieri.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Askari Garantiert bei der 24 h Lieferung, dass die Artikel, wenn sie alle Vorhanden sind innerhalb 24h ersand werden. Das kostet nen Aufpreis.

Probleme/Verarsche dabei:
-meist sind nicht alle Artikel da, und dann dauerts undefiniert viel länger. Ohne Betragsrückerstattung von der 24h-Gebühr.
-Glaubt wirklich jemand, dass die bei Lieferungen ohne die 24h-Option mit dem Versand absichtlich warten? Dann wären die doch schön Blöd: Ist Rumliegendes Totkapital (insbesondere bei Nachnahmezahlung) und Negativwerbung.
Fazit: wer die 24h-Option Ankreuzt und Bezahlt ist selber schuld. Werft das Geld besser gleich aus dem Fenster, da hat man mehr davon.

Ist genauso bescheuert wie bei ner Nachnahmesendung ne Versandversicherung zu bezahlen. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Moin Moin ,


> Geraetefetischist Fazit: wer die 24h-Option Ankreuzt und Bezahlt ist selber schuld.


War gerade auf der Homepage von Askari und da steht das die 24 Std Lieferung bei Bestellung innerhalb von Deutschland GRATIS ist .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



> War gerade auf der Homepage von Askari und da steht das die 24 Std Lieferung bei Bestellung innerhalb von Deutschland GRATIS ist .



Dann ist das Geändert worden. 
Bleibt die Frage: Warum ist es denn dann nur eine Option? Will nicht jeder möglichst schnell und setzt den Haken??? 

Also, Albern ists so oder so.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## The_Duke (30. April 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ist das Geändert worden.
> Bleibt die Frage: Warum ist es denn dann nur eine Option? Will nicht jeder möglichst schnell und setzt den Haken???
> 
> Also, Albern ists so oder so.
> ...




Hi Holger 

Um deine Verwirrung mal etwas zu entwirren:








			
				Askari-Homepage schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt noch schneller! Bestellen Sie bei uns bis 12.00 Uhr telefonisch, verschicken wir Ihre Bestellung noch am selben Tag* ohne Aufpreis!
> 
> *gilt nur für Deutschland von Montag bis Freitag!



Es muss kein Häkchen oder sonstwas gesetzt werden....es gibt sie bei jeder
Bestellung *automatisch*...falls es denn klappt!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Na wie gesagt, die haben da was geändert. Früher wars zum Anhaken und mit Aufpreis. (Wie auch im Otto-Katalog u.v.a.)
Da ich aber nicht mehr bei Askari bestelle, kenn ich die aktuellen bedingungen nicht. (Schlechte Erfahrung bzgl. Lieferzeiten, da fahr ich lieber vorbei und bin nicht 2 Monate im unklaren. Woanders kriegt man ne Info was sache ist...)

Jetzt scheints nur noch nen alberner Werbespruch zu sein. Denn es ändert zum Normalzustand ja wie gesagt nichts. Siehe auch kleingedrucktes dazu.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Global Playboy (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> 2. 24 Stunden Service heißt nur das sie es am nächsten tag abschicken , nicht das es am nächsten Tag da ist !
> Die Post kann sich manchmal ganzschön Zeit lassen .


Hey, jetzt zieh mal nicht meinen Arbeitgeber innen Schmutz  
Wenn man ein Paket in der Filiale abgegeben hat oder es abgeholt wurde trifft es garantiert spätestens 48 Stunden später ein.

Ne aber mal zum Thema,
ich denke mal es liegt an Askari. Die schicken die Ware nicht raus, ehe die Vollständig ist. Hab da auch schonmal nach längerer Wartezeit angerufen, da haben die mir gesagt das die noch auf ein paar Teile warten und die Bestellung dann rausschicken.

Ein Telefongespräch kann schon klärend wirken |bla:


----------



## Hadley (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Habe bei Askari noch nie eine komplette Lieferung  bekommen,nur Teillieferungen. #d 
 Der Rest kommt dann meistens 1-2 Wochen später,
 oder ist nicht Lieferbar.( Diese Information erhält
 man dann aber erst nach telefonischer Nachfrage.)
 Die meisten Preise sind ja ganz ok,vorallem bei
 Markenwaren,deshalb kann ich mich über die Qualität  nicht beklagen.
 Gruß Hadley! |wavey:


----------



## The_Duke (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				Global Playboy schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, jetzt zieh mal nicht meinen Arbeitgeber innen Schmutz
> Wenn man ein Paket in der Filiale abgegeben hat oder es abgeholt wurde trifft es garantiert spätestens 48 Stunden später ein.



Na klar! #d #d 
Hatte am 24.April ein Paket um 13:20 Uhr in nem Paketshop abgegeben und sage und schreibe am Freitag den 28.April wurde es ausgeliefert!
Es war nicht mal in der Sendungsverfolgung zu finden!
Vorletzte Sendung lief ebenfalls 5 Tage #q ...gleicher Mist!

Hör mir auf mit HERMES...die kochen auch nur mit Wasser und machen dabei die gleichen Blasen wie alle anderen...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				Global Playboy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man ein Paket in der Filiale abgegeben hat oder es abgeholt wurde trifft es garantiert spätestens 48 Stunden später ein.



Komisch das Sachen die ich verschickt habe manchmal mehr als ne Woche auf reise waren ...


----------



## esox_105 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Hermes ist ja bekannt dafür, daß sie nicht die schnellsten sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Kleine Hermes-Auslieferungsgebiete mit "Privataushilfsfahrern" oder sowas werden wohl auch nur 1 oder 2 mal die Woche an/ausgefahren, jedenfalls ist das bei uns so, der kommt höchstens einmal die Woche in den Ort. GLS taktiert ähnlich.
Dementsprechend summieren sich die Tage, die Raubritter Banken verzögern Überweisungen auch möglichst lange wenn sie irgend können, dann addieren sich unfertige Halbtage, Abholtermine einmal am Tag usw. usw., das bringt schnell eine Woche oder mehr dazu.

Nur wer seine Versandlogistik ganz genau auf die Stunde beherrscht, sich dauernd über den Fluß bei seinen Versandpartnern kundig macht, überprüft (Kundenrückmeldung) und rückspeist/nachbessert, der wird schnelle Blitzlieferungen überhaupt zusagen können. Die anderen träumen eher davon bzw. verwenden das wie hier geargwöhnt als Lockanreiz.

Mir ist Präzision und Genauigkeit wichtiger als eine extreme Geschwindigkeit, alleine schon um ein Paket auch sicher in Empfang nehmen zu können (lassen). 
In einem Shop nach einer gefüllten Warenkorbliste die voraussichtliche Ankunftszeit beim Kunden berechnen und einblenden zu können, sollte eigentlich kein großes Problem mehr sein, an den Computern liegt es jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Oberharzer (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Habt ihr wieder das KJleingedruckte nicht gelesen? Askari garantiert nur innerhalb von 24Std innerhalb des hauses die Bestellung bearbeitet zu haben! Erst wenn ihr ne Bestätigung bekommt is es wirklich raus! Wenn was nicht lieferbar ist dauerts unter Umständen auch noch etwas!

Mal ehrlich Leute, wenn ihr die Sachen sofort braucht dann kauft se im Laden, Bestellungen dauern immer ihre Zeit!

MfG


----------



## urmel23 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Letzte Lieferung kam nach 11 Tagen trotz 24h Service und Kundenkarte....

Ist irgendwie normal bei dem Laden. Bestelle da immer nur ein paar Teile die auch Zeit haben und die man nicht sofort braucht.


----------



## Fox (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Also heute ist es fast 2 wochen her, das ich bestellt habe. Meine Bestellung ist noch nicht da. Bei der Bestellung haben sie mir gesagt das ein Artikel nich verfügbar ist un ich desshalb warten müsste. Diesen Artikel habe ich abbestellt. Heute habe ich dort angerufun um zu wissen wann das zeug endlich kommt. Da habe ich erst erfahren das NOCH ein Artikel nicht vorhanden ist un ich desshalb warte.....warum wussten sie das nicht gleich bei der bestellung??
Wo kann man neben ASKARI gut und günstig bestellen???


----------



## bennie (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

gerlinger z.b. kriegst auch den hauptkatalog ab der erstbestellung zugeschickt...

und askari ist nicht *gut* und günstig


----------



## fishcat (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, da ist was schiefgegangen. Askari liefert immer schnell und sauber. Ware kommt im Übrigen nicht mit der Post sondern mit Hermes-Versand.
> Anstatt zu meckern, einen netten Anruf tätigen. Was haltet Ihr denn davon.
> Denn auch dort arbeiten nur Menschen.


 

#6 Endlich mal jemand, für den Post nicht gleich Post ist !

Askari liefert alle Artikel über Hermes-Versand aus, ich habe bei der 24-Std-Blitzlieferung auch schon 3 Tage gewartet...
Lag an Hermes, nicht an Askari !


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Moin Moin ,
so da ich ein paar Sachen brauchte auch für mein Patenkind der Aktion :Gemeinsam Angeln  hab ich heute um 9 Uhr morgens eine Bestellung aufgegeben . Die Sachen die nicht verfügbar sind habe ich storniert um eben auch morgen meine Sachen zu bekommen . Mir wurde zugesagt , das *heute* das Paket/Päckchen rausgeht . Sollte ich morgen keine Lieferung erhalten werde ich mir mal den Eingansstempel Post/Hermes anschauen um zu erkennen an welcher Firma es lag . Ich berichte Euch dann wie es augegangen ist . Bisher und ich hoffe es bleibt auch so bin ich sehr zufrieden mit Askari .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## esox_105 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



> Wo kann man neben ASKARI gut und günstig bestellen???


 
Askari ist für mich gestorben. Wenn ich was bestelle, dann nur noch bei Angelsport Schirmer.


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Askari ist für mich gestorben. Wenn ich was bestelle, dann nur noch bei Angelsport Schirmer.


BRAVO, richtige Entscheidung #h

|laola:​


----------



## tapaesser (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Ich weiß echt nicht was ihr alle habt. Es ist sch.... egal bei welchem Versender man bestellt. Mal klappt es 1a und dann auch mal wieder nicht.Auch die so hoch gelobten Damen und Herren von Schirmer machen Fehler. Ja, und warum bestellt ihr überhaupt? Geht doch zum Fachhändler eurer Wahl und kauft die Sachen direkt dort. Sollte der Händler allerdings das Material nicht am Lager haben müßt ihr auch warten. Aber das ist natürlich etwas ganz anderes.Oder? Ich zumindest bin mit ASKARI zufrieden. Habe gerade eine Rolle Silverman reklamiert und habe innerhalb einer Woche eine nagelneue bekommen.--Die alte war 3 Jahre alt--- . Das nenne ich dann mal Service.


----------



## Eddie (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Hi,

kann das Gemeckere hier auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. 
Ich hab schon oft dort bestellt und es hat immer gut geklappt!
Hab auch schon was reklamiert und das war auch top! Super schnell und ohne wenn und aber!! Fehler können natürlich auch passieren, manche Kunden sind aber auch nicht ganz einfach (spreche aus Erfahrung).
Ihr wollt immer alle billig billig, Mitarbeiter und Logistik sind aber nicht ganz billig und Askari hat auch kein riesen Lager.Alles was im Lager länger liegt ist wertloses Geld. Deshalb denke ich mal, werden die auch eher knapp kalkulieren, was ihre Waren im Lager angeht. Meistes liegt es dann eh an Hermes! (Nicht alles was liefert nennt sich Post, nicht jedes Taschentuch heisst Tempo! Das gleiche gilt für Walkman ;-) )
Wenn ihr morgen was dringend braucht, dann fahrt doch zum Händler um die Ecke und erwartet nicht das wenn ihr heute bestellt, morgen um 8 Uhr alles im Briefkasten liegt.
Naja, wie auch immer. Es sind alles Menschen, Fehler passieren!

Grüße


----------



## tapaesser (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

@ Eddi  
Toller Kommentar. Nur eins möchte ich bei Deinem Posting richtigstellen.-----Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, will nicht der Oberlehrer sein-------  Das Askari-Lager ist einmalig in der gesamten DeutschenAngelwelt. Man hat dort "nur" 7.000 Palettenplätze und ein Kommisionierlager mit 30.000 Lagerplätzen. Daran liegt es mit Sicherheit nicht. Aber es soll ja auch schon vorgekommen sein, das die Industrie nicht liefern kann. Gerade zum Saisonbeginn bestellen alle und wollen die Ware am liebsten schon gestern haben. Also, wie Du geschrieben hast: Zum Händler um die Ecke, das doppelte bezahlen und auch auf Ware warten wenn er sie nicht am Lager hat.


----------



## Eddie (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Man lernt immer wieder gerne dazu 

Die Lagerkapazität wird/sollte so ausgelegt sein, dass alle Artikel vorrätig sind. Einzelne Artikel sollten aber trotzdem keine ewige Wartezeit im Lager haben. Naja wäre zumindest sinnvoll. Nicht umsonst ersetzten heute die LKWs die Lager. Naja die (Askari) werden das schon durchdacht haben. Wusste trotzdem nicht dass das Lager so gross ist.
Interessant interessant.

Grüße


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Moin Moin ,
so leider ist das Paket noch nicht da aber ein Anruf bei Askari hat Licht in die Sache gebracht . Das Paket ist gestern raus ( Nachweiß hab ich per Mail ohne Probleme bekommen ) und hätte heute ankommen sollen . Also liegt das Problem nicht bei Askari sondern bei Hermes . Ich bin mit dem Service jedenfalls zufrieden und werde wie die Jahre zuvor auch weiterhin bei Askari bestellen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Moin Moin ,
so lang an Hermes Versand und nicht an Askari . Das Paket ist eben angekommen . Donnerstag vor 12 Uhr bestellt 20 Teile und heute 9,30 angekommen , schneller geht es nicht , aber eben bei telefonischer Bestellung und darauf weißt Askari ja auch hin . Bin mega zufrieden mit dem Service von Askari und werde da ein weiterhin Kunde bleiben.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Fox (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

also ich habe heute, 15 Tage nach der Bestellung erst einen E-mail erhalten in der steht, das das Paket am 05.05.2006 erst losgeschickt wurde.


----------



## Fox (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

DAS PAKET IST DA!!!!!! Endlich gestern Nachmittag kam es!! also die Lieferung ging schnell! Das das sooo lange gedauert hat lag nur an Askari!! aber wenigstens die Qualität stimmt!


----------



## getchyouzander (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Die Angebote sind ja nu mal recht lecker was die Kleinteile
betrifft. Gerten und Rollen dann doch lieber beim Händler meines Vertrauens. Les zwar wirklich gerne die leckeren Angebote, aber nur lesen 
1. Bestellung vor Angelreise ins Donaudelta hat nicht geklappt. Seis drum. Denke des Zeugs hätt mir auch nicht weitergeholfen.

Neuerdings Blitzlieferung? Tja damals versprachen die mir bei telefonischer Nachfrage sowas auch. Für Erstkunden jedoch nur nach Nachnahme. 
Machts wesentlich teurer. Aber wenn ich Urlaub im Donaudelta hab kommts ja darauf nich mehr an, oder|supergri 
Klappt trotzdem nicht in Time |krach: 

Kein Wunder letzdtend für mich, wenn ich erst so :00 Zeit hab ne Lieferung anzunehmen bin ich einer von wievielen?
Wie soll Fahrer des schaffen im Rhein-Main-Neckar Delta.
Jetzt wird Blitzlieferung geboten? 24 h?

Ich kann nach Feierabend den Händler meines Vertrauens in ner halben Stunde erreichen. Besser das fürn Lastminute flug. Weiss ich vom letzten nach Sri Lanka.#h 

Askari teste ich auch bald, wegen dem Kleikram wo mer nix falschmacht.|kopfkrat

Doch so ganz bin ich den Ärger mitm Donaudelta ehrlich noch nicht los#q


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

@catchyouzander

Everything well organized in Franketal; it seems a little weeird!?... #h


----------



## Naglfar (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

servus,

hab heut das erstemal bei askari bestellt. hab gleich telefonisch und natürlich auch blitzlieferung beantragt. hab mich mal genauer erkundigt, wie das ganze funktioniert. die dame am telefon war sehr nett und meinte die lieferung wird sofort bearbeitet und geht heute noch an hermes.  dauern soll es zwischen 1 und 3 tagen, wobei sie keinen einfluss auf hermes haben.
telefon hat noch andere vorteile, weil sie auch gleich überprüfen, ob die artikel sofort lieferbar sind.

ich bin gespannt. das zeug sollte vorm wochenende noch da sein. werde berichten, ob's klappt.

gruß,
naglfar


----------



## prinz1 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

moinsens an alle !

habe bis jetzt auch gute erfahrungen mit askari machen können.
die 24 std lieferung habe ich bis jetzt allerdings erst einmal ausprobiert und es hat prima geklappt. vielleicht ist es wirklich so wie schon oben mal gesagt , das ein teil nicht da war. aber dann hätten die ja mal bescheid geben können. is doch nur fair.
trotz allem
petri heil und immer dicke fische
prinz 1


----------



## Naglfar (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

servus,

also, die sachen sind heute angekommen. am dienstag vormittag telefonisch bestellt und nach genau 3 tagen waren die sache da. find ich ok! wenn man bedenkt, dass man keinen aufpreis zahlt.

ansonsten, muss ich sagen, ist der aufdruck auf den katalogen wirklich irreführend. wenn ich hier nicht gelesen hätte und mich nicht beim bestellen informiert hätte, hätte ich die ware auch schon am nächsten tag erwartet.

Vielleicht sollte askari was dagegen tun, entweder den service anbieten oder die kunden aufklären und nicht in die irre führen.auf dauer geht das ganze nach hinten los und vertreibt die kunden.

gruss & schönes wochenende!

naglfar


----------



## Garfield0815 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Askari hat stark nachgelassen, .......


Und schwach angfangen haben sie auch....
Ich bestelle da auch nichts mehr, hatte nur Ärger mit denen.
Es gibt, wie schon geschrieben, ettliche Anbieter die schneller, und vor allem, das was man auch bestellt hat liefern.
Bei Askari gab es nicht eine Lieferung, die so wie bestellt, bei mir angekommen ist #d  .

Deshalb, Askari........

Nie wieder...................


----------



## Koalabaer (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Und schwach angfangen haben sie auch....
> Ich bestelle da auch nichts mehr, hatte nur Ärger mit denen.
> Es gibt, wie schon geschrieben, ettliche Anbieter die schneller, und vor allem, das was man auch bestellt hat liefern.
> Bei Askari gab es nicht eine Lieferung, die so wie bestellt, bei mir angekommen ist #d  .
> ...



Welche dann wären?#c 

Gruß Koalabaer


----------



## dcpolo (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Habe das erste Mal bei Askari bestellt und war mit der sehr freundlichen Bearbeitung am Telefon sehr zufrieden. Lediglich Hermes Versand hat ein bisschen schlampig gearbeitet: Lieferung beim Nachbar abgegeben und keinen Vermerk im Briefkasten... Verpackung und Lieferzeit waren aber ok.


----------



## Feedertyp (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Hallo,


hab auch letzten Do. etwas bestellt so um 11Uhr, 1Std. später wurde ich dann angerufen und mir wurde mitgeteilt das Artikel xy nicht am Lager ist und ob sie warten sollen oder es rausschicken sollen!
Angekommen ist das ganze dann am Dienstag.

Also alles in Allem ganz okay.

Das die Lieferungen nie vollständig sind kann ich zu 100% bestätigen.
Hatte bisher noch nie ne komplette Lieferung.


Mfg Stefan

Leider gibts bei mir in der Nähe keinen gescheiten Angelladen(nur 35km weiter) sonst würd ich nix von nem Versandhaus bestellen.


----------



## Koalabaer (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Hallo Sportfreunde

Letzten Sonntag ca.17Uhr bestellt.Wurde dann am Dienstag verschickt und war am Mittwoch bei mir.Und siehe da,bei der Rolle stand (wird nachgeliefert)!
Die Nachlieferung erfolgte dann jedoch am Donnerstag.War übrigens als 
normale und nicht Blitzlieferung geordert.Also bis jetzt absolut keine Probleme
mit Askari.

Gruß Koalabaer


----------



## macfisch (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Bei mir gabs die gleichen Sorgen.
Per Email bestellt.
Nach 5 Werktagen nachgefragt, und das Resultat war erschütternd.
Es fehlte eine Unterschrift von mir, für das Lastschriftverfahren.
Nur warum hatt Askari nichtmal eine Email geschrieben oder angerufen?
Also ganze Bestellung per Post verschickt.
Nach einigen Werktagen wieder angerufen.
Was denn kam schlug den Fass den Boden aus.
Ein Artikel der als Onlineangebot bestellt wurde, gibt es nur bei Onlinebestellung. Nach einer kurzen Unterhaltung war es doch möglich,
die Artikel zu den Preis normal geliefert zu bekommen. So verging denn wieder Zeit, wo ich als Kunde vergebens auf die Antwort von Askari gewartet habe.
Aber nach rund 14 Tagen war die Ware endlich da.
Stolze Leistung Askari, und ich hab das letzte mal da bestellt. Immerhin war der Service nicht so riesig, und wenn 210 Euro Bestellungen nicht so die Priorität haben bitte sehr.

Seitdem unterstütze ich lieber die ortsansässigen Angelläden, und zahl lieber nen paar Euros mehr, aber hab die Ware auch wenn ich die brauch.


----------



## allrounderab (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

also ich habe anfang april für ca 400 euro bei askari sachen bestellt,und die sind bis heute noch nicht alle da.finde ich ein witz so was.das war auch das letzte mal,dass ich dort bestellt habe.


----------



## Franky (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				allrounderab schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe anfang april für ca 400 euro bei askari sachen bestellt,und die sind bis heute noch nicht alle da.finde ich ein witz so was.das war auch das letzte mal,dass ich dort bestellt habe.



Moin... Haste mal gefragt, wo Deine Bestellung abgeblieben ist???


----------



## allrounderab (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

@franky
der grossteil ist ja mittlerweile da,und wenn man fragt sagen sie kommt nach.
mich ärgert es halt dass z.b. die spinner ,die ich die ganze zeit gebruacht hätte erst heute gekommen sind.


----------



## Jan-Hendrik (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

ja ja leute das war bei mir auch so ich habe da angerufen die haben zu mir gesagt 24 heißt nicht gleich 24 stunden lieferung was für ein scheiß ich bestelle ca für 2000euro im jahr da wir müssen uns zu sammen tuhen und mal sagen was sache ist leute 

gruß jan


----------



## Veit (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst Schuld wenn du bei Askari einkaufst. Du bist bestimmt nicht der erst und auch nicht der letzte bei dem nicht alles glatt läuft.


So isses#6


----------



## tapaesser (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

@ Jan - Hendrik

Hallo lieber Angelkollege,

so, so Du bestellst also für ca 2000,00 € im Jahr bei Askari.|kopfkrat

Wie bezahlst Du es denn ? 

Über Kreditkarte ? , Abbuchung oder wie geht es bei Dir ??

Bitte da mal um eine Info.


----------



## Jan-Hendrik (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

bar auf die hand


----------



## Hadley (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

*Es ist mal wieder soweit !*
*Ich habe im April eine Bestellung bei*
*Askari aufgegeben.*
*Wieder erfolgte nur eine Teillieferung.#q *
*Jetzt am 13.06 bekomme ich eine Mail*
*betreff: Ihre Bestellung bei Askari *
*Angelsport vom 12.06.2006 wurde am*
*14.06.2006 versandt.#q *
*Es handelt sich hierbei um Meerforellen-*
*blinker die ich in meinem Urlaub vom*
*13.05 - 04.06 gebraucht hätte.|splat: *
*Was soll ich jetzt damit ??*
*Ich wohne in Essen und die nächste*
*Meerforelle liegt bei Karstadt in der*
*Fischtheke.*
*Und dann auch noch der Hermes Versand.*
*Die verschieben in der Sendungshistorie*
*das Datum um jeden Tag an dem sie nicht*
*geliefert haben.|splat: *
*Das zum Thema.*
*Euch allen wünsche ich ein dickes Petri*
*und einen erfolgreichen Sommer.*

*Gruß: Hadley #h *


----------



## tapaesser (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				Hadley schrieb:
			
		

> *Es ist mal wieder soweit !*
> *Ich habe im April eine Bestellung bei*
> *Askari aufgegeben.*
> *Wieder erfolgte nur eine Teillieferung.#q *
> ...





Ganz einfach:

Die Ware an Askari zurücksenden, einen kurzen Komentar dazuschreiben und um Geldrückgabe bitten.
Das Paket an die Vertriebsleitung schicken, damit die auch mal sehen was los ist.
Gruß tapa.


----------



## s3mm3l (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Hab am letzten Dienstag früh Ersatzteile bei autoteilebox.de bestellt, die mein Ersatzteilhändler nicht besorgen konnte.
Mittwoch früh waren die Sachen in der Post (DHL).
Wenn Askari das jetzt auch noch beherrschen würde...
Passt zwar nicht hierher...aber Positivbeispiel der deutschen Logostik.
Meine Bestellungen waren allerdings immer komplett bei Askari und kamen nach ca. einer Woche (Internetbestellung).
Einmal hingegen war es etwas mühselig die Lieferadresse zu ändern. Per Mail tat sich garnix, online gehts nicht. Muss man telefonisch machen.


----------



## Revilo (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> 24 Stunden Service heißt nur das sie es am nächsten tag abschicken , nicht das es am nächsten Tag da ist !
> Die Post kann sich manchmal ganzschön Zeit lassen .


Falsch!
24 Stunden heißt, dass die Ware am selben Tag rausgeht und am nächsten Tag beim Kunden ankommt.
Ich seh das doch immer bei anderen Versandhäusern, die 24h anbieten (meist mit Aufschlag) aber dafür ist die Ware am nächsten Tag da!

Askari sollte *nicht* damit werben, wenn sie die 24h nicht einhalten können.
Schon garnicht das Wort "Blitzlieferung" verwenden!
Auch wenn sie keinen Aufschlag berechnen!



			
				michkkk schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Askari die 24h-Lieferung nicht garantieren kann, müssen sie eben diese Option aus ihrer Homepage streichen.


Nicht nur aus der Homepage, auch aus dem Katalog etc.!



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Askari Garantiert bei der 24 h Lieferung, dass die Artikel, wenn sie alle Vorhanden sind innerhalb 24h ersand werden. Das kostet nen Aufpreis.


Steht nirgendwo im Katalog etc. dass die für 24h einen Aufpreis verrechnen! Dafür muß ja bis 12:00 bestellt werden!
Ok, hab hier in dem Thread gelesen, dass die das geändert haben und es vorher wohl einen Aufpreis gekostet hat.#c



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Ist genauso bescheuert wie bei ner Nachnahmesendung ne Versandversicherung zu bezahlen.


Sehe ich nicht so, denn hast du schon mal gesehen wie die Post (ich weiß, Hermes liefert für Askari) manchmal mit Paketen etc. umgeht?
Da zahlt man lieber die 0,95 Euro und hat das Paket zusätzlich versichert.
Es steht nirgends (hab ich zumindest nicht gefunden) dass bei Nachnahme das Paket automatisch versichert wäre.



			
				Oberharzer schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr wieder das KJleingedruckte nicht gelesen? Askari garantiert nur innerhalb von 24Std innerhalb des hauses die Bestellung bearbeitet zu haben! Erst wenn ihr ne Bestätigung bekommt is es wirklich raus! Wenn was nicht lieferbar ist dauerts unter Umständen auch noch etwas!


Dann ist das aber keine 24h Lieferung.
Somit dürfte der Service garnicht angeboten werden.



			
				Oberharzer schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ehrlich Leute, wenn ihr die Sachen sofort braucht dann kauft se im Laden, Bestellungen dauern immer ihre Zeit!


Mein Händler zu dem ich auch einige Kilometer fahren muss ist immer um ein paar Euro teurer als Askari.
Das läppert sich, wenn man für 200 Euro bei Askari bestellen will.



			
				Naglfar schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> 
> also, die sachen sind heute angekommen. am dienstag vormittag telefonisch bestellt und nach genau 3 tagen waren die sache da. find ich ok! wenn man bedenkt, dass man keinen aufpreis zahlt.
> 
> ...


Genau so sehe ich das auch (bis auf deinen ersten Abschnitt)!



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn kam schlug den Fass den Boden aus.
> Ein Artikel der als Onlineangebot bestellt wurde, gibt es nur bei Onlinebestellung. Nach einer kurzen Unterhaltung war es doch möglich,
> die Artikel zu den Preis normal geliefert zu bekommen.


Pff, ich hatte per Fax bestellt (vorher telefonisch vereinbart, da nen haufen Positionen) und bekam dann auch einen Anruf das Artikel xy nur über Onlinebestllung so und so viel kostet und ich den Katalogpreis zahlen solle.
Hab dann halt die 2 Euro mehr bezahlt.



			
				Jan-Hendrik schrieb:
			
		

> ja ja leute das war bei mir auch so ich habe da angerufen die haben zu mir gesagt 24 heißt nicht gleich 24 stunden lieferung was für ein scheiß ich bestelle ca für 2000euro im jahr da wir müssen uns zu sammen tuhen und mal sagen was sache ist leute


Genau! Dagegen sollten wir mal ne Unterschriftenaktion machen.

@all
Ich hatte an einem freitag um ca 8:30 bei Askari angerufen und gefragt ob ich auch per Fax bestellen kann und die 24h da auch gelten, denn es sind nen haufen Positionen (Artikel die ich bestellen wollte).
Der Mitarbeiter am telefon bejahte dies, ich solle auf dem Fax "eilig" schreiben.
Ok, gemacht und Fax losgeschickt.
Am sleben tag 30 Minuten bis 1 Stunde später bekam ich einen Anruf, weil ein Artikel aus dem Onlinesortiment dabei war, der billiger war als im Katalog und ich diesen zu dem Onlinepreis nicht haben könne (siehe weiter oben!).
Gut, die 2 Euro mehr bezahlt!
Habe die Dame am Telefon gelich gefragt wie das mit den 24h ist und sie sagte die ware verlässt heute das Haus.
Ok, dann sollte die Ware ja am Samstag ankommen - Irrtum nix!
Na gut dachte ich, dann kommt sie eben am Montag - auch nix!
Am späten Dienstagnachmittag kam die Ware dann bei mir an.

Der Witz bei der Sache ist, die dame am Telefon hat mir nichts gesagt, dasss 2 Artikel ausverkauft sind!
Am bestellten Tag bekam ich die Mail, dass die ware das Haus von Askari verlassen hat.

Die hören noch von mir!


----------



## Raabiat (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Mahlzeit, weiss garnich ob ich das hier schonmal reingeschrieben hatte...

hab im letzten jahr ein echolot bei askari geordert.....lieferdauer: 2 Tage.....
die überwinterung hat dem gerät scheinbar nicht so gut getan also hab ich askari gemailt und prompt am nächsten tag antwort bekommen. ohne zusätzliche kosten hab ich das echolot am darauffolgenden tag wieder hingeschickt und bekomme jetzt mein geld wieder (in den nächsten tagen)

also ich kann bisher nicht meckern|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Askari ist halt irgendwie ein Billighökerladen, ohne daß sie bei guten Sachen wirklich gute Preise hätten. Wer ein bischen sucht, im Board oder fragt, der findet gute Markenartikel auch immer günstiger. 
Und das günstige Kleinzeug in -zig-Packs: das muß man halt auf Vorrat bestellen, so just-in-time von dort was haben zu wollen, das geht eben meistens schief. Man muß sich einfach freuen, wenn überhaupt was kommt! :m


----------



## Veit (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Immer wieder amüsant solche Geschichten zu lesen. Ich kann auch nur immer wieder sagen: Wer bei Askari bestellt, ist selbst schuld!!!

PSie verärgerten und enttäuschten Kunden tun mir trotzdem leid.


----------



## Wersefischer (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Askari ist der schlimmste Verein den ich je kennengelernt habe.|gr: Ich kenne wirklich niemanden in meinem Freundeskreis der mit diesem laden positive Erfahrungen gemacht hat.24h Service?Vergiss es ich kenne 20 Fälle wo die Ware nicht einmal!!!!! pünktlich war.Wenn man in den Verkaufsladen fährt haben die garantiert genau das nicht da was man sucht.Sehr unflexibeles Personal,denn die Lagerhallen liegen in Reichweite aber Bestände werden sehr selten aufgefüllt,auch nicht auf mehrmaliges freundliches Nachfragen.Meine Highlights mit Askari sind 2 Bestellungen mit 24h Service die beide jeweils nach 4 Tagen kamen und das bitterste was ich dort erlebte war folgendes.Kurz vor dem Nachtangeln bemerkte ich das meine Penntüte den Temperaturen im Januar wohl nicht standhält.Ich also bei Askari angerufen und nachgefragt ob der" Kogha extrem bis -25 Grad "verfügbar sei?"Kein Problem haben wir da", sagte die freundliche Stimme,ich also ins Auto und die 25 km nach Askari geblasen.Dort angekommen war natürlich Essig mit dem Schlafsack.Na gut dachte ich schildere ich dem jungen Mann mein Problem von wegen ich würde gerne 3 Tage Nachtangeln und es wird sehr kalt und das Lager ist doch nebenan da muss doch was gehen.Pustekuchen,nee lange Nase und nen schönen Tag in Grussform war das einzigste was ich bekam.Na ja kannste machen nix.Als Kunde bleibt dir nur eins ,KAUF WOANDERS,das machen wir mittlerweile alle so,wir müssen auch auf das Geld schauen aber dieses Nervenaufreibende und kundenfeindliches Verhalten wollen wir net unterstützen.


----------



## Schlei (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Ich habe vor 2 Monaten Bestellt und es ist noch immer nicht da jetzt ruf ich jeden Tag an Bis was Kommt


----------



## tapaesser (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

@ Wersefischer

Schön hast Du geschrieben. Genau so sehe ich das auch. Vor allem das mit dem Lager fast nebenan.

Ich habe das auch schon mal versucht.

Wollte bei Edeka Schweinefilet kaufen, die Hausmarke.
War ausverkauft.
Meine Aussage, Euer Lager ist doch gleich umme Ecke, hol mal.
Die haben doch einfach nein gesagt......#d

Wollen die kein Geld mehr verdienen ??

Erst später habe ich das Problem erkannt.

Das Lager hat mit dem Laden gar nichts zu tun !!!!!!!!!!

Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Firmen.

Ach ja, ist bei Askari das gleiche. Der eine ist Franchisenehmer, das andere ist der Versandhandel.

Wenn man also im Versandhandel anruft und die Ware ist am Lager, muß sie noch lange nicht in einem Einzelhandelsgeschäft sein.

Also man merke: Nicht immer ist alles gleich.


----------



## Veit (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Alle geprellten Askari-Kunden sollten mal nen gemeinsamen Brief an die BILD schicken. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Eine KONSTRUKTIVE "Stänkerinitiative", die mal so richtig Wirbel und Druck macht, um bestimmte Missestände anzuprangern und kräftige nicht zu umgehende Aufmerksamkeit bis ganz auf die höchsten Etagen schafft, das wäre schon was. Schafft keiner alleine, aber einige hundert bis tausend zusammen ganz locker schon. :g 

Gibt auch noch andere Sachen, wo sowas eigentlich ganz toll wäre. Denke da z.B. auch an eine Aktion der Ryobi und Arc Benutzer, die einige Mißstände wie z.B. besser anpassbare (schraubbare) Kurbelgriffstücke wünschen und sich verlassen fühlen ;+ 
Der gleiche Adressat baut ja auch die Kaffeemühlen(zusatz)getriebe in seine WS Rollen, das könnte man gleich mit auf's Tablett bringen. Dazu braucht man also eine Fan und/oder "Stänkerinitiative".


Askari-for-Accuracy.org 

Ryobi+Arc-for-Comfort.org


----------



## Wersefischer (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

@TAPAESSER,ok das wusste ich nicht,obwohl ich damls im Verkauf angerufen habe und net im Versand.Trotzdem unflexibel,basta.Ob sie es dürfen oder nicht.@Veit,ich sehe es mittlerweile wie du, es amüsiert mich zu lesen aber die Kollegen tun mir richtig leid.Also kauft bei eurem Händler denn wen Ihr regelmässig kommt rundet der die Beträge mit Sicherheit auch mal grosszügig ab.Ausserdem gibt es noch genug andere Grosshändler mit guten Angeboten.


----------



## tapaesser (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

@ Wersefischer

auch da gebe ich Dir Recht. Flexibilität ist in der heutigen Zeit ein muß.

Also wenn du in einem Otto - oder Quelleshop anrufst, ob sie Ware XY da haben und die sagen ja, donnerst Du gleich los.?? Ich mache das anders. Ich bitte dann darum das man mir den Artikel zurücklegt, merke mir den Namen des Telefonpartners und fahre erst dann los. Sollte der Artikel dann nicht da sein, gibt es ein echtes Problem. Fahrtkostenerstattung usw.. Das verhandel ich dann aber mit dem Shopleiter, also mit Hans und nicht mit Hänschen. Ich verstehe deinen Ärger, aber alles zu pauschalieren, und dann noch ohne Hintergrundwissen, ist nicht okay. Auch andere  Versender, gerade die Domäne, oder Gerlinger haben teilweise erhebliche Lieferprobleme. Auch Fachmärkte wie Rod's in Halle oder der Spezi in Leipzig -Engelsdorf sind nicht ohne wenn und aber. Da fehlen manchmal wichtigste Teile.------- Warum ?? ---- Weil die Industrie nicht liefern kann. Die meisten deutschen Industriefirmen lassen heute im fernen Osten, zumindest teilweise produzieren, und da kommt es schon mal zu Engpässen. Mercedes hat sich mit seinen Lieferzeiten einen echten Namen gemacht. Darum bestellen Mercedesfahrer ihren neuen Wagen, wenn sie  sie den "alten" abholen. Schon daran mal gedacht ??
Teilweise bis 4000 Lieferungen pro Tag bei Askari, kann da mal was schiefgehen?  Hier schreiben nur die Boardis mit negativen Erfahrungen.----
Wieviel haben denn positive  Erfahrungen?????
Ähnlich bei Aldi.----- Nur negatives wird bekannt. z.B Werbeware nicht da.
Provokative Frage:  
Warum schreiben oder loben denn die Leute, wo es geklappt hat nicht?
Peinlich bei Aldi gekauft zu haben??????????


----------



## Räucherjacomo (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Mir haben sie erklert das das in 24 st rausgeht.
Aber auch dan war eine liferung die 2 wochen dauerte zu lange.
( Gott sei dank das es onleinschops gibt.)


PS. das sind keine rechtschreib fehler dein bild schirm ist kaput.


----------



## Wersefischer (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Ok Tapaesser das sind alles Argumente den ich nix entgegenzusetzen habe#6 .Nur habe ich ,und wirklich alle meine Angelspezis schlechte Erfahrung mit dem Schuppen und das kann net sein.Um bei den von dir genannten Bestellhäusern zu bleiben ,da hatt meine Freundin(sie bestellt bei OttO)noch nie Probleme gehabt ,im Gegenteil First Class jedesmal.Ich verstehe das überall nur Menschen arbeiten die auch Fehler machen,aber wenn man ein Versandhandel ist und dat nicht hinbekommt,was soll man davon halten?Nix für ungut bin ja deiner Meinung ,aber ich finde die Kollegen sollen wissen wer bei Askari bestellt sollte gute Nerven haben.Ich möchte aber auch gerne mal ein paar positive Mails lesen,also Ihr 2 mailt doch mal.|supergri


----------



## tapaesser (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

@ all

Da *konstruktive* Kritik, incl. Verbesserungsvorschlägen, bei so ziemlich jeden Geschäftsmann ankommt wäre es doch evtl. einmal eine Möglichkeit unser Board zu nutzen um eine Vorschlagssammlung zu machen, was der größte Angelversandhändler Deutschlands, verbessern könnte und sollte.

Was haltet Ihr denn davon?

Einer der Boardmod's sammelt diese und schickt es dann direkt an die Geschäftsleitung von Askari. So weit ich weiß ist es der Herr Brüggemann.

Evtl. gibt er dann ja auch mal einen öffentlichen Komentar hier im Board ab.

Ich wäre dafür.


----------



## Wersefischer (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Jeppp,so solls sein,bin auch dafür.:m


----------



## tapaesser (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

@ Wersefischer

dat war gut.:m


----------



## tapaesser (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

@ all

nur wie kriegen wir unsere Boardleiter dazu, diese Mehrarbeit zu wuppen??

Und wie kriegen wir Member dazu, *ACHTUNG evtl. UNTERSTELLUNG, *ihre bezahlte "Negativarbeit" gegen spezielle Firmen zu unterlassen ? Denn das wird in einem öffentlichen Board nie gehen.


----------



## Wersefischer (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

|licht Also ich bin net bezahlt.leider.


----------



## Kölnbilly (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Hatte bisher einmal bestellt und war super zufrieden mit Askari, hatte Donnerstag Mittags über deren Homepage bestellt ohne diese 24 Stundenoption und Samstag Morgen waren die Artikel bei mir zuhause #6   ein wenig verärgert bin ich allerdings nur über jemand bei Ebay bei dem ich angelsachen ersteigert und vor fast 2 Wochen gezahlt habe und bisher immer noch nichts bekommen habe, aber das ist ja schon wieder ein eigenes Topic wert, hahahaha ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> nur wie kriegen wir unsere Boardleiter dazu, diese Mehrarbeit zu wuppen??


Da sollte erstmal jemand vorarbeiten und sammeln. 
Als Themenersteller würde ich tapaesser vorschlagen 

Die Idee der konstruktiven Kritik ist gut! #6


----------



## tapaesser (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Da sollte erstmal jemand vorarbeiten und sammeln.
> Als Themenersteller würde ich tapaesser vorschlagen
> 
> Die Idee der konstruktiven Kritik ist gut! #6



Angeldet, damit hätte ich nicht wirklich ein Problem. Habe zur Zeit leider viel zu viel Freizeit und kann es mir auch nicht leisten jeden Tag am Wasser zu sitzen. Das wäre dann zumindest eine einigermaßen sinnvolle Tätigkeit.

Um es aber zu machen benötige ich die Hilfe der erfahrenen Boarder.

Wie stelle ich solch einen thread auf?
Sollen Fragen vorgegeben werden, oder jeder frei Schnautze ?
Soll ein Vergleich mit anderen Versendern stattfinden?

Ganz wichtig iste es erlaubt?

Vieleicht meldet sich ja mal ein Moderator dazu bei mir.
Grüße
tapaesser


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				Revilo schrieb:
			
		

> > Zitat von Geraetefetischist
> > Ist genauso bescheuert wie bei ner Nachnahmesendung ne Versandversicherung zu bezahlen.
> 
> 
> ...



Also erstmal sind normal alle Pakete sowieso versichert über den Versender (Post bis 500€ andere Versender 1000 oder gar 2000€.) Unversicherte Pakete wären mir unbekannt.
Trotzdem reicht das natürlich nicht immer.

Rechtlich bedeutet Versandgeschäft eine sog. Schickschuld. Sprich, der Verkäufer haftet nur für den Transport bis zum Versender aber er organisiert den Versand, die Haftung ab der Versandannahmestelle hat der Käufer. (daneben gibts noch ne Bringschuld, wo der Verkäufer für den Transport sorgt und haftet, und eine Holschuld, wo der Käufer für den Transport und die Transporthaftung sorgt)
Deshalb ist bei normalen Paketen ne Versicherung zu empfehlen, aber bei der Nachnahme ist das eine andere Problematik.

Es kann einmal der Fall eintreten, dass die Post (oder andere Versender) das Paket rüde behandelt und den Inhalt beschädigt haben. Das muss man normal sofort Reklamieren. Geht aber nicht, wenn der Nachbar es angenommen hat.

Nachnahmen wird der Nachbar aber normal nicht annehmen. Das macht man eigentlich nur selbst, weils ja bezahlt werden muss. Da hat man dann die einfache Möglichkeit nicht ordnungsgemässe Pakete gleich abzulehnen, evtl. auch nach öffnung. (Und bei ganz heiklen Sachen holt mans selbst im Versandlager ab und kann sich da sogar den Inhalt bezeugen lassen.)

Bei einer Nichtannahme darf sich nämlich das Versandunternehmen mit dem Versender ob der Kostenfrage auseinandersetzen und man hat selbst keinen Ärger.
Das alles geht mit ner Nachnahmesendung.

(Inhaltsbeschädigungen ohne eine Rüde behandlung hat übrigens sowieso immer der Verkäufer zu Vertreten, da der nicht ordnungsgemäss eingepackt hat. Das lehnt die Versenderversicherung ab. Pakete müssen Stürze aus 1m höhe unbeschadet überstehen können.)

Und wenn, der andere Fall, das Paket ganz verschwindet, na für was will dann der Postbote nen Betrag kassieren.

Ergo: wer für eine Nachnahmesendung eine Kostenpflichtige Versicherungsoption ankreuzt schmeisst nur Geld weg. Ne Leistung die es nicht ohnehin schon gibt, kriegt man dafür nicht. Es ist auch so Risikolos. Beschädigte nimmt man einfach nicht an, und verschwundene braucht man erst gar nicht bezahlen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Revilo (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> Angeldet, damit hätte ich nicht wirklich ein Problem. Habe zur Zeit leider viel zu viel Freizeit und kann es mir auch nicht leisten jeden Tag am Wasser zu sitzen. Das wäre dann zumindest eine einigermaßen sinnvolle Tätigkeit.
> 
> Um es aber zu machen benötige ich die Hilfe der erfahrenen Boarder.
> 
> ...


Ich würd mich evtl. auch melden und den Thread eröffnen damit alle anderen Verbesserungsvorschläge in Bezug auf Askari mit einbringen können.
Von mir aus kannst aber auch Du das machen.#6
Für eine genauere Vorgehensweise, wie man das nun handhaben sollte, kontaktiere mich einfach mal per PN, ich hab da schon Vorstellungen.
Es soll ja auch übersichtlich sein, wenn noch soviele Seiten mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen von den Usern gepostet werden.


----------



## Franky (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Moin Leutz,

mal so'ne Frage, die mich als Nullachtfoffteinheini mal interessiert (CoAdmin ist hier absolut mal abwesend, wie so oft! )
Wie wollt ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge unterbreiten, ohne interne Prozesse/Prozessketten zu kennen? Wenn ich mich in die Lage eines Geschäftsführers versetze, würde ich über so etwas müde lächeln... Es gibt dutzende so genannter teuer bezahlter "Consultants", die tagtäglich nichts besseres zu tun haben, als Unternehmen zu verschlanken, um entsprechende Verbesserungen (= ausnahmslos Senkung von irgendwelchen Kostenarten) einzubringen. Dass das nicht immer gelingt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt! 
Aus Kundensicht gibt es, so wie ich das alles mal grob zusammenfassen kann, nur eine einzige große "Verbesserung": 
Senkung der Lieferzeit bei gleichzeitiger Erhöhung der Lieferbereitschaft und ausgeweitetem Sortiment ohne Erhöhung der Verkaufspreise.
Oder?
Nicht falsch verstehen - ich kann das alles nachvollziehen, aber großartiges daran ändern werden wir Mokels nicht können.
So - und nu haut mich! :q


----------



## tapaesser (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*

Nö, wir hauen Dich gar nicht.

Was Du schreibst ist voll okay.

Ein Mensch, der eine Firma innerhalb von 15 Jahren von 0 auf 30 Mio.  Umsatz treibt  ist sicherlich nicht an allem Schei...  interessiert.
Aber wie gesagt: Konstruktive Kritik  kommt bei  sogenannten Selfmade-Unternehmern immer an.  Da interessiert auch nicht die Struktur.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: ASKARI - 24 Stunden Lieferung - Sauerei*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> Wie stelle ich solch einen thread auf?


Am passendsten wäre es unter  	
Anglerboard.de > Angelgeräte > Günstig kaufen! & Tips!



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen Fragen vorgegeben werden, oder jeder frei Schnautze


Am flexibelsten ist beides. Alle Fragen, die einem einfallen oder hier schon gefallen sind, an den Start. 
Wenn neue wunde Punkte und Fragen auftauchen sollte man die schon übernehmen und weiter drüber diskutieren.



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ein Vergleich mit anderen Versendern stattfinden?


Ich schätze mal, das kommt automatisch. Jeder vergleicht seine verschiedenen Bestellerfahrungen ja. Irgendein Rating sehe ich erstmal als nicht machbar an, das wäre zuviel.



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz wichtig iste es erlaubt?


Solange man die Firma Askari nicht überzogen basht oder gar gen Verleumdung heruntermacht, Anstand und Sitte wahrt und die Boardregeln einhält kann es meiner Einschätzung nach nicht verboten sein.

Wichtig ist ein ordentlicher und eher konstruktiver Titel für den Thread, etwa wie "Was wünscht ihr euch vom ASKARI-Versand", dann im oben genannten Bereich Neues Thema aufmachen, und voila |supergri

@Franky
Im Prinzip stimmt das was du schreibst. Nur ist das die interne Sicht. Die braucht den Kunden aber nicht zu interessieren und deratige Ausflüchte den Kunden gegenüber zählen auch nicht wirklich. Das logistische Ziel ist klar. Nur ist jeder Unternehmer gut beraten und im Regelfall an wirklich kosntruktiver Kritik schon interessiert, denn zur Kundenfreundlichkeit gehört das nunmal auf die Wünsche einzugehen. 

Tut dies jemand notorisch nicht und beherzigt dies jemand anders, wendet sich ratzfatz das Blatt sehr schnell und die Kunden kaufen liebend gerne dann woanders, wo es besser klappt. So etwas ist ja wohl auch mal mit Moritz passiert.


----------

